# Topics > Robotics > Automated guided vehicle >  Autonomous mobile robots, DF Automation and Robotics Sdn. Bhd., Skudai, Johor, Malaysia

## Airicist

Developer - DF Automation and Robotics Sdn. Bhd.

dfautomation.com/autonomous-mobile-robot-amr-series

----------


## Airicist

DF Automated Guided Vehicle (AGV) Robot

Published on Aug 26, 2015




> DF designs and manufactures Automated Guided Vehicle (AGV) for industries. AGV is a mobile robot that can move on its own from one place to another. It is useful to reduce labor reliance and increase efficiency.

----------


## Airicist

DF AGV running live at Danga City Mall Johor

Published on Sep 19, 2015




> DG AGV 500kg and 200kg.

----------


## Airicist

DF AGV Compilation 2015

Published on Dec 30, 2015




> Video compilation of DF existing customers using DF AGV (Automated Guided Vehicle) in various industries including EMS, Textile, automotive, etc.

----------


## Airicist

DF AGV Trackless Simple Point to Point task with touch screen

Published on May 15, 2016




> DF Automated Guided Vehicle (AGV) navigating trackless simple point to point navigation with obstacle detection.

----------


## Airicist

Zalpha AGV with UR5 with Robotiq сamera

Published on Jul 7, 2017




> Zalpha AGV with Universal Robot (UR5) together with Robotiq Camera in performing pick and place using vision to locate the object.

----------


## Airicist

Automated Guided Vehicle (AGV) for Industry 4.0 & Smart Manufacturing

Published on Jul 14, 2019




> In a manufacturing plant, workers typically have to transport heavy goods and travel long distance to transfer materials from one point to another. Heavy loads and excessive travel distance pose hazardous work environment for the workers, possibly leading to fatigue and back pain. Manual operations mean unpredictable outcome due to absenteeism and inter operator differences. 
> 
> Automated guided vehicle can help to transport materials without depending on human labour. With capability of transporting goods from 300kg to 1 tonne, the AGVs make indoor logistics more efficient and reliable, at the same time, reducing work-related risks to human operators.

----------


## anolytics

Training data for self driving cars is now possible with Anolytics that offers high-quality annotated datasets images and videos in 3D and 2D to make the AI perception model work with accurate results. It is providing a complete image annotation solution for all types of autonomous vehicle model training at affordable cost. It is expert in image annotation to make objects recognizable for computer vision in machines.

----------


## Airicist2

Zetha - DF High Payload Autonomous Pallet Truck AMR Robot

Jun 21, 2021




> The long awaited heavy duty and high payload autonomous pallet truck AMR with latest trackless navigation technology is now being launched officially!

----------

